# Neuer Gaming-PC - Es herrscht totale Verwirrung



## KempA (7. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen,

ich wollte einen neuen Gaming-PC zusammenbauen. Jetzt dachte ich eigentlich, ich weiß was ich nehme und hab heute Morgen schon nen Thread im Ram-Bereich aufgemacht, weil ich nur hinter dem Arbeitsspeicher noch ein Fragezeichen hatte. Jetzt hab ich aber noch ein bisschen mehr gelesen und inzwischen herrscht die totale Verwirrung und ich weiß nicht mehr was ich jetzt nehmen soll. Entweder i7 4790k, oder den 5820k.

Erstmal die Fragen:

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
So günstig wie möglich. Damit meine ich nicht, dass es ein Low-Budget-Projekt wird, sondern dass z.B. kein RAM für 400€ sein muss.

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )
Alles vorhanden und so gut wie neu

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Wie immer ein Eigenbau

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)
Mein Fractal R4, der DVD-Brenner, die 120 GB SSD von SanDisk, meine 2 Seagate Barracuda mit je 2 TB, mein BeQuiet Straight Power 10 und meine GTX760 (letztere wird als noch benutzt, bis die 980ti rauskommt und dann wird die eingebaut)

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?
BenQ XL2420T   1920x1080@120Hz

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?
Im Moment wird GTA5 und Battlefield gespielt. Demnächst dann noch The Witcher 3. Star Citizen wird auch (wenns dann mal erscheint) eine große Rolle spielen und ich spiele sehr gerne Strategiespiele, welche ja gerne mal die CPU etwas fordern. Man kann es eigentlich verallgemeinern und sagen dass immer die aktuellsten Spiele gespielt werden.
Ab und an läuft mal XSplit im Hintergrund. 

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?
Erstmal kann ich meine Platten benutzen. Falls es ein 4790k wird, würde ich noch eine MX200 mit 500 GB dazukaufen. Beim 5820k würde ich die erstmal weglassen und im nächsten Monat kaufen.

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)
Ja, definitiv. Ist einer der Hauptgründe für den neuen Rechner, da ich da einfach nohcmal Lust drauf hab. Ich spreche hier aber nicht von Extrem-OC, sondern von 24/7-OC.

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)
Der PC muss leise sein. Ich spiele Zuhause oft über Boxen (Yamaha HS50) oder über meine offenen Kopfhörer (Beyerdynamic T90) und da würde mich ein lauter PC sehr stören.

Hab hier schon 2 verschiedene Möglichkeiten zusammengestellt:

1.     dff Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
2.     Wunschliste vom 07.05.2015, 08:18 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da en bisschen weiterhelfen. Wie gesagt war ich eigentlich schon sicher und wollte die Nacht im Midnightshopping auch bestellen (habs dann aber verschlafen ), aber nachdem ich eben nochmal en bisschen geschaut hab, bin ich total unschlüssig.
Eigentlich war der Plan in 2,3 Jahren auf DDR4 umzusteigen und bis dahon den 4790k zu nutzen. Da ich aber jetzt mal geschaut hab und dann gesehen hab, dass DDR4 jetzt schon „bezahlbar“ ist, frage ich mich eben ob das noch die richtige Entscheidung ist. Das Geld ist prinzipiell da und ich will dann so lange wie möglich Ruhe haben (abgesehen von den unumgehbaren GPU-Upgrades). Also zusammengefasst würde ich sagen, dass ich beim 4790er in 2,3 Jahren auf jeden Fall auf eine Plattform mit DDR4 umsteigen will und beim 5820er würde ich das dann, wenn möglich, nicht wollen. Wenn der 5820er mit 6x 4.0 GHz laufen würde, dann hätte ich den Thread um ehrlich zu sein überhaupt nicht erstellt, sondern hätte den direkt ohne zu zögern bestellt. Beim 4790er hätte ich auch keine Sorge dass Skylake bei den 4-Kernen wesentlich schneller wird. Beim 5820er hingegen schon, da die 3,3 GHz ja jetzt nicht wirklich was besonderes sind. Das der 4790k im Moment bei Spielen nicht langsamer ist, ist mir bewusst. Mir geht es wie gesagt darum in Zukunft gerüstet zu sein. Wenn ich in 2 Jahren eine GTX xxxx ti kaufe und alles auf Ultra-Settings einstelle, dann möchte ich eben nicht dass die CPU dann den Dienst verweigert. 


Ich bedanke mich schonmal vielmals und hoffe dass ich nach diesem Thread hier endlich mit Überzeugung bestellen kann.
Inzwischen hab ich schon Angst dass ich euch nerve mit meinen Fragen 

Grüße


----------



## Icedaft (7. Mai 2015)

Wenn Du jetzt kaufen willst, würde ich Variante 1 (4790K) bevorzugen und bei Bedarf auf das in 2 Jahren aufrüsten, was dann Verfügbar ist. Beim Board würde ich das Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland bevorzugen, ist aber Geschmackssache (von mir sieht Asus kein Geld mehr).

Variante 2 würde nur Sinn machen, wenn Du zusätzlich zum Spielen noch Video bzw. Fotobearbeitung machst bzw. mit der Kiste dein Geld verdienen musst.


----------



## Darkyzocker (7. Mai 2015)

Der Intel Core i 7 5820k macht mehr sinn wenn du was auch für die Zukunft haben willst mit DDR4. Aber sonst bist du billiger mit dem i7 4790k dran.


----------



## KempA (7. Mai 2015)

Der Aufpreis ist es mir wert, wenn ich damit länger Ruhe hab. Es geht wie schon gesagt wirklich nur um die Leistung und vorallem darum, ob ich in Zukunft (bei Spielen) mit dem 5820 länger Ruhe hab


----------



## Icedaft (7. Mai 2015)

Man kann Hardware nicht wirklich auf "Vorrat" kaufen, man kauft das was man braucht und wann man es braucht.


----------



## jkox11 (7. Mai 2015)

KempA schrieb:


> Der Aufpreis ist es mir wert, wenn ich damit länger Ruhe hab. Es geht wie schon gesagt wirklich nur um die Leistung und vorallem darum, ob ich in Zukunft (bei Spielen) mit dem 5820 länger Ruhe hab



Du hast damit nicht länger Ruhe. Du willst die CPU doch eh wieder in 2-3 Jahren umtauschen. 
Der 4790K fährt bis dahin genauso gut. 

Dann kannst du noch immer eine bessere CPU wieder kaufen, die den 5820K aus der Pfeife raucht.


----------



## KempA (7. Mai 2015)

Ich würde den 4790k in 2,3 Jahren tauschen, weil ich bis dahin DDR4 haben will (und dann soll auch ein 4k-Monitor her).
Beim 5820k hätte ich das ja und würde den so lange laufen lassen, wie die CPU keine Spiele bremst. Vielleicht würde es da ja auch reichen eine neue Graka reinzustecken und der PC wäre dann bereit für 4k.
Wenn ich hier von den "Spielen" spreche, meine ich damit auch immer dass diese auf hohen Einstellungen laufen sollen. Dafür hab ich nämlich den PC.  Wenn ich bei nem Spiel keinen großen Wert auf Grafik lege (z.B. FIFA), dann nehm ich die PS4.


----------



## Icedaft (7. Mai 2015)

In 2-3 Jahren wird es dann wieder CPUs geben die schneller sind als der 5820 und trotzdem günstiger. 

Wie gesagt, wenn Du jetzt spielen willst nimm den 4790K und spar das Geld was Du im Verhältnis zum 5820 sparst für spätere Aufrüstaktionen oder hole Dir die gewünschte SSD.


----------



## jkox11 (7. Mai 2015)

In den nächsten Jahren landest du eh immer in den Grafiklimit, besonders bei hohen Auflösungen. Da wird dir die CPU nie limitieren.


----------



## markus1612 (7. Mai 2015)

Der 5820K wird auch in näherer Zukunft vermutlich in Spielen 0 Vorteil bringen, daher würde ich, auch um z.B. ne größere SSD etc. nehmen zu können, den 4790K nehmen.


----------



## crys_ (7. Mai 2015)

Fürs reine zocken macht der 4790k mehr Sinn, zukunftssicherer ist der 5820k nicht wirklich. Wenn dem 4790k die Puste ausgeht macht der 5820k auch nicht mehr viel


----------



## Govego (7. Mai 2015)

welch ironie, den selben gedanken hatte ich auch. den 5820k zu kaufen und dann die nächsten 6 jahre ruhe zu haben. ich kann das aber erst machen, wenn skylake rausgekommen ist und habe deswegen zwischen dem kommenden 6700k und dem 5820k hin und her geschwankt. das würde bei meiner zusammenstellung in etwa einen preisunterschied von 130€ machen, die das 5820k system teurer wäre. 

bei spielen bringen 6 kerne auch nicht wirklich was und fahren ihre volle stärke nur bei anwendungen aus. das liegt aber vor allen dingen an directx 11, weil diese grafikschnittstelle multitrading sehr schlecht unterstützt. directx 12 soll aber auf multitrading ausgelegt sein. diese information hat mich schlußendlich dazu bewogen den 5820k kaufen zu wollen, vor allen dingen da 130€ auch nicht soviel teurer ist und ich keine lust habe meinen rechner alle 3 jahre aufzurüsten. 

skylake wird deswegen mit ziemlicher wahrscheinlichkeit die letzte architekturveränderung sein, die im mainstream bereich auf 4 kerne setzt. die nächste architekturveränderung in 2-3 jahren wird mit ziemlicher sicherheit auf 6 kerne setzen. vorher war es ja auch einfach nicht nötig, da directx 11 mit sechs kernen nichts anfangen kann.

sprich, diese entscheidung hängt jetzt von deinem eigenen baudrang ab. kauf dir jetzt einen 4790k und rüste in zwei jahren auf oder du kaufst dir einen 5820k (den kann man auch auf 4ghz übertackten) und rüstest halt viel später auf. die einzige einschränkung, die der 5820k mitbringt sind die beschnittenen pci lans. solange du aber nicht multi gpu verwendest, werden dich die beschnittenen lans nicht tangieren. 

wenn du den 5820k kaufst, kann der seine erhöhte kernzahl aber erst ausspielen, wenn du directx 12 fähige spiel spielst (und natürlich in anwendungen). wie gut diese grafikschnittstelle angenommen wird und wieviele spiele dafür in zukunft raus kommen steht in den sternen und wenn sie angenommen werden wird, wird es eine zeit dauern bis directx 12 fähige spiele breit verfügbar sind.

meine empfehlung wäre deswegen den 4790k zu kaufen und dann bei der nächsten architekturveränderung auf den 6 kernerzug aufzuspringen. das wäre auch der zeitraum, der benötigt wird, damit directx 12 fähige spiele in breiter masse verfügbar sind. wenn sich directx 12 nicht durchsetzen sollte, hast du nicht mehr geld für 2 extrakerne ausgegeben, die du sowieso nicht verwendest.


----------



## Cinnayum (7. Mai 2015)

Der Unterschied DDR3 zu 4 ist abgesehen vom 4-Kanalbetrieb, den die Profi-Plattform mitbringt in Spielen unerheblich.
DDR4 kannst du in bezahlbaren Kapazitäten nur bis DDR4-3000 beokmmen. Der ist wegen der CL 15+ Timings nicht wirklch schneller als guter DDR3 mit 2400 CL 10-11.
Wir reden hier von wenigen Sekunden Unterschied in CPU-lastigen Aufgaben (Archive ent-/ packen, Filme konvertieren etc.). In Spielen hast du vllt 2-5% FPS Vorteil, also weniger, als hättest du das gleiche Geld in eine bessere Grafikkarte gesteckt.


----------



## KempA (7. Mai 2015)

Dann muss ich mir echt nochma Gedanken machen.
Ihr wisst ja wie das ist.. Man hat einfach ne Menge Bock auf so en Rechner 
Der Preis ist "egal". Die SSD würde dann halt noch einen Monat warten und die 980ti kommt sowieso sicher herein (wenn da nicht etwas außergewöhnliches passiert). Mir ging's halt eher darum, ob der 5820k etwas länger hält und der Sockel dann in 3,4,5 Jahren besser ist um aufzurüsten. Außerdem hab ich halt den nicht so
hohen Takt im Hinterkopf und die Tatsache, das Startegiespiele z.B. gern mal einen hohen Takt haben (oder auch Arma, was ich ziemlich häufig spiele).


----------



## jkox11 (7. Mai 2015)

Gerade  Spielchen wie Arma und Total War profitieren von einem höheren Takt mehr als von 6 Kernen  
Wenn du jetzt etwas sachlich überlegst, wirst du sehen, dass der 4790K die sinnvollere Variante ist. Du würdest nie bemerken, wenn man die CPU's bei dir im Rechner austauschen würde.


----------



## KempA (7. Mai 2015)

Genau das war ja mein Gedanke... Wäre eben mies wenn ich es mehr Geld reinstecke und dann läuft bspw Arma en Stück schlechter als mit dem 4790k
Ich weiß ja auch dass der 4790 eine absolut klasse CPU ist. Mich reizt eben die neue Plattform mit DDR4-RAM und 6 Kerner.
Waa ich bei euch hier lese ist ja eindeutig und was die Zukunft bringt kann ja auch keiner vorhersehen. Ich muss da glaub noch 2,3 Nächte drüber schlafen und mir mal noch das ein oder andere durchlesen. Natürlich freue ich mich auch hier im Thread über weitere Meinungen und Gedanken


----------



## Govego (7. Mai 2015)

wie ich schon sagte, den 5820k kann man auch auf 4ghz übertackten, aber die 700mhz machen den bock nicht fett. 

 ob jetzt der 4790k oder der 5820k in deinem rechner drin ist, wirst du in spielen nicht merken. wir reden hier vielleicht von 4% unterschied, wenn überhaupt. ich würde sogar soweit gehen, dass es bei spielen überhaupt keinen unterschied machen wird, ob du den 4790k oder den 5820k in deinem rechner werkeln hast.

der 5820k ist also in spielen nicht merklich schlechter, wie der 4790k.


----------



## jkox11 (7. Mai 2015)

Wurde ja schon gesagt, du rennst egalwie in den GPU Limit, egal mit welcher CPU. 

Arma 3 und einige Strategiespiele sind aber Ausnahmen und profitieren von hohem Takt. Auch BF4 profitiert im Multiplayer davon.


----------



## Govego (7. Mai 2015)

dass das bei arma und bf4 so einen merklichen unterschied machen würde, hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. 

aber wie schon gesagt, dafür peitscht man den 5820k auf 4ghz und der unterschied ist dann auch null!


----------



## jkox11 (7. Mai 2015)

Arma ist ein ganz spezieller Fall für sich. Da lohnen sich einige 100Mhz schon mehr. Da ist schon wieder ein Unterschied ob 4,7Ghz oder 4Ghz.

_Edit: Damit man den 6 Kerner gut übertakten kann, benötigt man eine gute Kühlung. Wakü ist da fast schon Pflicht._


----------



## Govego (7. Mai 2015)

ich hab es hier im forum schon oft gelesen, dass 4ghz mit luftkühlung eigentlich kein problem ist. bei allem was darüber liegt, gebe ich dir natürlich recht, da ist eine wakü pflicht.


----------



## mcproll (7. Mai 2015)

Ich betreibe meinen 5820k @ 4,2GHz bei 1,180v (also durchschnittliche-leicht überdurchschnittliche  CPU) und kühle ihn mit Spielraum und fast lautlos mit einem Thermalright Silver Arrow IBE und 4 Gehäuselüftern auf 500 RPM in einem gedämmten R5. 
Ich hatte mir vorher auch Schreckensmeldungen durchgelesen und fest damit gerechnet den Lüfter tauschen zu müssen, aber ich glaube viele geben ausschließlich die Prime-Temperaturen/Lautstärke an. Da dreht mein Lüfter auch sehr hoch, aber in normalen Anwendungen mit voller Auslastung sind es halt 10-20 °C weniger und auch fast unhörbar.  Zudem müsste man wenn dann schon auf eine Custom WK wechseln was mal eben 300+ EUR wären um einen spürbaren Vorteil zu einem guten LK zu haben.

Zurück zum Thema, zum reinen Spielen würde ich dir aber auch eher zu einem 4790K raten, eben weil du für das Mehr an Geld keinen spürbaren Unterschied bekommst. Dazu würde ich dir für FHD aber auch nur zu einer Geforce 970 raten und für den gesparten Tausender dann vielleicht ein Jahr früher etwas upgraden an dem System...


----------



## KempA (7. Mai 2015)

"Etwas" upgraden würde dann aber ja direkt einen Wechsel auf DDR4 mit sich ziehen. 
Ich hab mir bei den Grakas irgendwie angewöhnt immer das oberste Model (mal abgesehen von den Titan-Karten und Multi-GPU.Lösungen) zu holen. Finanziell gesehen ist es natürlich schlauer etwas günstigeres zu holen und dann früher zu upgraden. Mir geht es jetzt aber wie gesagt darum, dass ich am liebsten jetzt einen PC zusammenbauen und übertakten will und ihn dann einfach mal 3,4 Jahre unangetastet lassen will. Ich hatte halt die Hoffnung dass das mit dem 5820k möglich wäre
Wenn das nämlich der Fall wäre, dann hätt ich das Geld in die Hand genommen. Ich hab in den letzten 3 Jahren meine Rechner sooo häufig gewechselt (und das meistens einfach aus dummheit meinerseits), dass ich mir jetzt eben vorgenommen habe es zu machen wie früher. Da hab ich nämlich auch immer 4,5 Jahre an einem Rechner verbracht und war eigentlich mehr oder wneiger happy damit  Da wurde vielliecht mal ne Graka getauscht, aber das wars auch.
Mir wäre es einfach am liebsten den PC in den nächsten Jahren nur regelmäßig zum entstauben aufzumachen und vielleicht einmal um die Grafikkarte zu wechseln. Beim 4790 weiß ich eben jetzt schon dass dies nicht der Fall sein wird, denn wenn 6-Kern-CPUs und DDR4 Standard werden, muss ich sowas nämlich direkt haben.


----------



## Govego (7. Mai 2015)

naja, standard wird ddr4 schon ab skylake werden und der kommt im sommer/herbst!


----------



## KempA (7. Mai 2015)

Wenn ichs vom finanziellen Standpunkt am vernünftigesten machen würde, dann würde ich nur mein Board tauschen (meins erlaubt nämlich kein BLCK-OC und deshalb läuft der Xeon nur @ Stock), ne neue SSD einbauen und dann eben eine GTX980ti oder eine der neuen AMDs. 
Wenn man das Ganze mal "vernünftig" betrachtet, wäre diese Vorgehensweise das einzig richtige.
Leider fehlt es mir zu übertakten. Der Xeon war einfach ein Fehler, welchen ich inzwischen auf jeden Fall bereue. Der Grundtakt ist in etwa auf dem Niveau des 5820k, aber dann eben mit 2 Kernen und 4 Threads weniger und eben nicht übertaktbar. Naja, aus Fehlern lernt man bekanntlich. In Zukunft weiß ich dass für mich nur noch die "Speerspitzen" (im Mainstream-Bereich) infrage kommen  Es ist einfach mein Hobby und deshalb inverstiere ich da auch eigentlich gerne mein Geld. Mit einem Z-Board hätte ich können zumindest irgendwas an dem Xeon versuchen


----------



## markus1612 (7. Mai 2015)

Willst du mich irgendwie verarschen? Warum willst du denn dein System austauschen? Der4790K ist schon fast am Taktlimit, da kommst du nur mit extremen Kühlmethoden über 4,6GHz, daher spar dir das Upgrade.


----------



## KempA (7. Mai 2015)

Weil mir das Übertakten wie gesagt einfach fehlt.
Der Xeon läufrt ja, aber ist einfach langweilig. Ist eben einfach ne "stabile" CPU. Außerdem ist es wie gesagt mein Hobby und das Geld ist eben im Moment auch da.
Dass ich beim Xeon bleiben werde ist eher ausgeschlossen. Ein i7 soll auf jeden Fall her 
Das ist wirklich kein Scherz. Der Xeon reicht im Moment noch so ziemlich für alles und mit der neuen Graka wäre der Rechner ja auch top, aber der i7 ist einfach die Speerspitze und daran hab ich mich irgendwie gewöhnt und auch ne viel Spaß daran gewonnen.


----------



## markus1612 (7. Mai 2015)

Dann kauf dir nen i7 4790K, ne neue Grafikkarte und ein Z97 Board, dein restliches Zeug kannste ja weiternutzen.


----------



## KempA (7. Mai 2015)

An den 4790k könnte ich sogar recht kostengünstig kommen, da ein Kumpel den gerade loswerden will (ürbigens um auf den 5820k umzusteigen). Für meinen Ram hätte ich auch einen Abnehmer und könnte dann da auch was schnelleres nehmen.
Ich denke auch dass wenn ich den i7 auf "nur" 4,5 GHz bekommen würde, das auf jeden Fall schon ein ordentliches Upgrade im Vergleich zum Xeon mit 3,4 wäre.


----------



## Icedaft (7. Mai 2015)

Was ist denn aktuell alles verbaut?


----------



## markus1612 (7. Mai 2015)

Stimmt: RAM würde ich zum G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 ändern und den Kühler zum Dark Rock 3 (Pro).


----------



## Govego (7. Mai 2015)

wenn du kostengünstig an einen 4790k kommen kannst, dann liegt die entscheidung doch wohl auf der hand. du nimmst das 4790k system und rüstest dann im jahre 2017/8 auf ddr4 und einen 6 kerner auf, der vorraussichtlich bei der nächsten architekturveränderung heraus kommt.


----------



## KempA (7. Mai 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Was ist denn aktuell alles verbaut?



Xeon E3 1231v3, AsRock Fatality H97 Performance, 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport, MSI GTX760 , BeQuiet E10 500W, SanDisk 120GB SSD und 2 Seagate Barracuda mit je 2 TB


Achja den Kühler hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Da sollte der Dark Rock Pro 3 her. Falls ich auf den i7 gehe, war ja diese Investition hier geplant:dff Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2015)

KempA schrieb:


> An den 4790k könnte ich sogar recht kostengünstig kommen, da ein Kumpel den gerade loswerden will (ürbigens um auf den 5820k umzusteigen).



Hast du ihm gesagt, dass das ziemlich sinnlos ist?


----------



## Govego (7. Mai 2015)

wenn dein kumpel auf den 5820k umsteigen will, warum übernimmst du nicht direkt den ganzen unterbau, also prozi, ram und mobo? für den 5820k kann dein kumpel die teile doch sowieso nicht weiter verwenden!


----------



## KempA (7. Mai 2015)

Ich hab's ihm mehrmals gesagt, aber er will das Teil unbedingt.. 

Den Unterbau will ich garnicht   Er hat das Teil damals auf eigene Faust zusammengestellt und hat leider nicht so viel Ahnung. Dementsprechend sitzt der 4790k auf nem H97-Board.
Naturlich wär ich froh über einen "günstigen" 4790k, aber ich versuch meinen Kumpel immer noch davon abzuhalten den 4790k herzugeben.

Aber was ich vorhabe hat ja eigentlich auch net viel mehr Sinn


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2015)

Dann kauf dir den 5960X.


----------



## KempA (7. Mai 2015)

Ne, der hat nur 3 GHz...

Spaß beiseite, der übersteigt mein Budget dann doch der deutlich


----------



## Icedaft (7. Mai 2015)

Für deinem Unterbau (CPU, RAM, MB) hätte ich evtl. jemanden, käme aber auf den Preis an und ob noch Garantie und Rechnung(en) vorhanden sind. Gerne per PN.


----------



## facehugger (7. Mai 2015)

KempA schrieb:


> Xeon E3 1231v3, AsRock Fatality H97 Performance, 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport, MSI GTX760 , BeQuiet E10 500W, SanDisk 120GB SSD und 2 Seagate Barracuda mit je 2 TB


Das einzige was du hier tauschen solltest, wäre mMn *die Graka*. Der Rest wäre Geldverbrennung! Warte ich schick dir gleich meine Kontodaten Jetzt mal im Ernst, ab Full-HD und der Bildquali am Anschlag limitiert in 99% die Bildschubse und gerade bei aktuellen Haswell-CPU`s musste die Unterschiede in Sachen Game-Performance mit der Lupe/ähem dem Balkometer suchen...

CPU-OC kann den fällig gewordenen Unterbau-Wechsel etws hinauszögern, aber wenn wir mal ganz ehrlich sind: nötig ist das meist nicht

Gruß


----------



## KempA (7. Mai 2015)

Dafür hätte ich im Fall dass ich den i7 nehme auch schon einen Abnehmer, tut mir Leid 

EDIT:Bei der Graka warte ich ja gespannt


----------



## facehugger (7. Mai 2015)

KempA schrieb:


> EDIT:Bei der Graka warte ich ja gespannt


GTX980Ti oder R9 390/X. Das bessere Gesamtpaket würde ich nehmen...

Gruß


----------



## KempA (7. Mai 2015)

Wer zuerst was auf den Markt bringt, der bekommt mein Geld


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2015)

Ich tippe auf AMD, auch wenn die GTX 980 Ti schon längst fertig ist, aber Nvidia will ja erst mal die Titan X verkaufen.
Und wenn AMd die R9 390X bringt und sie die Leistung der Titan X hat, wird Nvidia die 980 Ti bringen.


----------



## KempA (7. Mai 2015)

Ich bin vorallem mal auf die Preise gespannt. Wollte eigentlich nicht weit über die 700 gehen für die Karte. Und das auch nur, wenn die Jungs wirklich ne super Karte raushauen (wovon ich aber ausgehe).


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2015)

Also, wenns richtig hart kommt, kannst du mit 900€ für die 980 Ti rechnen.
Kommt darauf an, ob AMD eine R9 390X bringt, die es mit der Titan X aufnehmen kann.


----------



## KempA (7. Mai 2015)

Dann würd's eher ne AMD 390 oder 380x werden


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2015)

Sofern AMD die R9 290X nicht als R9 380X verkauft.


----------



## KempA (7. Mai 2015)

Davor hab ich schon fast "Angst" 
Die Chips sind ja jetzt echt schon en paar Tage alt..


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2015)

Bei Nvidia gibt es noch nichts unterhalb der GTX 960. Da musst du noch altes Zeugs kaufen.


----------



## Yobu (7. Mai 2015)

So wie ich das bei dir rauslese, würdest du auch den 5820 in 2 Jahren wieder tauschen wollen, da bis dann wieder neuere, bessere Prozessoren draussen sind .


----------



## KempA (7. Mai 2015)

Passieren könnte das schon, aber eigentlich will ich ja genau von der Schiene mal wieder runter.


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2015)

Dann nimm den 5820k. Ich denke, dass du den locker 8 Jahre lang nutzen kannst.
Und was es dann gibt, weiß niemand.


----------



## crys_ (8. Mai 2015)

Vorausgesetzt Intel bleibt bei dem jährlichen 10% Zuwachs der letzten 5 Jahre...
Vielleicht wird AMD tatsächlich mit Zen so gefährlich das wieder Dynamik in den Markt kommt, das wäre ja unvorstellbar 

Aber mit einem 5820k ist man auf jeden Fall gut gerüstet


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Mai 2015)

Wenn Zen genau so ein Diaster wird wie der "Bulli" sicher nicht  All zu viel erwarten würde ich bei Zen nicht.

Kauf dir den 5820K wenn dir das Geld nicht weh tut, aber der 4790K ist für das was er leistet schon sehr stark.

Man kann nur hoffen, dass in Zukunft auch Spiele auf den Markt kommen wo mehr als nur 4 Kerne sauber durch skalieren.

Denke das wird mit DX12 aber noch weiter abgebremst, so das noch weniger nutzen aus mehr Kernen entsteht.


----------



## crys_ (8. Mai 2015)

Warum soll DX12 bremsen? Das skaliert doch viel besser auf Kerne als DX11?

Ich hab bin neulich mal über PCGH Retro auf den Artikel gestoßen in dem der Phenom II X6 vorgestellt wurde und hab mich durch die Kommentare im Forum geklickt. War extrem witzig. Im Prinzip hat damals jeder exakt das gleiche gesagt wie alle heute: "Aktuell sind 4 Kerne perfekt, alle Spiele sind maximal auf Quadcore optimiert. Bis Spiele kommen die alle 6 Kerne perfekt auslasten geht es noch 2 Jahre, dann sind 6 Kerne Mainstream!". Das war 2010. Auch faszinierend war das dort tatsächlich direkt Intel i7 und Phenom II verglichen wurde und man wirklich diskutieren konnte welchder besser ist  Vermisse die guten alten Zeiten -> Zen muss her


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Mai 2015)

Da hast mich falsch verstanden  

Wenn DX12 auf dem Markt ist, wird es noch weniger wichtig sein mehr Kerne zu haben, 
daher wird die Entwicklung der Games die mit mehr als 4 Kernen skaliert gebremst,
weil es dann noch weniger wichtig wird mehr Kerne zu Berechnung hinzuzufügen.

Klar kann ich mich da auch irren, aber sehr förderlich ist DX12 nicht was Kernskaliereung in Games angeht.


----------



## crys_ (8. Mai 2015)

Ah  Ich sehe was du meinst. Ich denke halt das man mit mehr Kernen noch mehr Leistung haben wird, da DX12 gut skaliert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fraglich ist halt ob man so viele Drawcalls braucht oder ob ein 4 Kerner eh reicht, da man nicht ins CPU Limit laufen wird.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Mai 2015)

Schon klar nur die Spiele Entwickler interessiert genau dass nicht.
Da die breite Masse im Schnitt nur 4 Kerne oder weniger hat 
und genau das wird sich auch in absehbarer Zeit nicht verändern mit DX12 noch weniger.


----------



## Icedaft (8. Mai 2015)

Wie faul die Entwickler bezüglich solcher Entwicklungen sind, sieht man doch gut an der verfügbaren Anzahl an Programmen/Spielen mit 64Bit-Unterstützung, CPUs mit 64Bit-Support gibt es jetzt genau wie lange?!


----------



## KempA (8. Mai 2015)

Jetzt wird's ja zu ner richtigen Diskussion  
Vor 2 Seiten war sie Meinung noch ganz eindeutig dass ich den 4790k nehmen soll. Ihr macht es einem nicht leicht


----------



## crys_ (8. Mai 2015)

Es ist ganz leicht 
Kauf den 4790k oder den 5820k, wie du willst. Wenn du willst können wir dann in 5 Jahren ausdiskutieren ob es die richtige Wahl war, das kann dir heute keiner sagen, wir können nur darüber diskutieren welcher besser sein könnte. Die Unterschiede werden aber vemutlich nicht weltbewegend sein, mit beiden machst du nichts falsch.


----------



## KempA (8. Mai 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Schon klar nur die Spiele Entwickler interessiert genau dass nicht.
> Da die breite Masse im Schnitt nur 4 Kerne oder weniger hat
> und genau das wird sich auch in absehbarer Zeit nicht verändern mit DX12 noch weniger.



Es gibt noch Leute die mit 2 Kernen spielen? 
Wenn ich mal darüber nachdenke seit wann ich 4 Kerne hab... Wann kam der Q6600 auf den Markt? 
Übrigens ist der Q6600 en gutes Bespiel für ne CPU, mit der ich echt zufreiden war. Lief bestimmt 5,6 Jahre in meinem Rechner


----------



## crys_ (8. Mai 2015)

KempA schrieb:


> Es gibt noch Leute die mit 2 Kernen spielen?



90% der Leute mit Laptop und alle mit i3  Hatte auch von November-Februar einen i3 als Übergang, geht besser als man denkt


----------



## KempA (8. Mai 2015)

crys_ schrieb:


> 90% der Leute mit Laptop und alle mit i3  Hatte auch von November-Februar einen i3 als Übergang, geht besser als man denkt



Ja, aber ich denk die nicht dass der Anteil an "Laptop-Gamern" sonderlich hoch ist. Und die haben ja auch schon sehr oft 4 Kerne. Mein Dell vor 4 Jahren hatte glaub auch sogar en i7 4-Kerner. Das MacBook heute nur en i5 mit 2 und HT
Die i3s sind eigentlich auch ganz gut für den Preis. Da bekommtn man ja für unter 100€ schon en 2 Kerner mit HT und nem Takt von 3,3 GHz


----------



## facehugger (8. Mai 2015)

KempA schrieb:


> Es gibt noch Leute die mit 2 Kernen spielen?
> Wenn ich mal darüber nachdenke seit wann ich 4 Kerne hab... Wann kam der Q6600 auf den Markt?
> Übrigens ist der Q6600 en gutes Bespiel für ne CPU, mit der ich echt zufreiden war. Lief bestimmt 5,6 Jahre in meinem Rechner


Klar wird noch mit Dualcore-CPU`s gezockt. Ein guter Kumpel hat bis vor kurzem mit nem AMD X2 und HD3870 CoD MW gesuchtet. Hat für Online-Spaß gut ausgreicht Und der Q6600 kam (glaube ich) 2007 auf den Markt. Es kommt halt immer auf die Ansprüche des einzelnen an die Bildquali/Frames an. Dazu natürlich noch die verwendete Auflösung und das Alter der Spiele...

Gruß


----------



## crys_ (8. Mai 2015)

KempA schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich denk die nicht dass der Anteil an "Laptop-Gamern" sonderlich hoch ist. Und die haben ja auch schon sehr oft 4 Kerne. Mein Dell vor 4 Jahren hatte glaub auch sogar en i7 4-Kerner. Das MacBook heute nur en i5 mit 2 und HT
> Die i3s sind eigentlich auch ganz gut für den Preis. Da bekommtn man ja für unter 100€ schon en 2 Kerner mit HT und nem Takt von 3,3 GHz


Bei meinen Kollegen haben extrem viele einen Gaming Laptop, ich will das nicht generalisieren, aber ich glaub das unterschätzt man schon wie viele an einem Laptop zocken. Und nur die i7 > 4700 haben 4 Kerne (und die kommen erst bei teureren Laptops zum Einsatz), alle anderen haben nur 2 Kerne + HT (z.B. meiner, siehe Sig). Dein HT Problem kann ich also voll nachvollziehen


----------



## facehugger (8. Mai 2015)

KempA schrieb:


> Die i3s sind eigentlich auch ganz gut für den Preis. Da bekommtn man ja für unter 100€ schon en 2 Kerner mit HT und nem Takt von 3,3 GHz


Und das schlimme ist ja daran, das diese CPU`s in Spielen meist mit einem FX-8350 problemlos mithalten können oder sogar noch fixer sind. Dank ihrer moderneren Architektur und besseren IPC...

Gruß


----------



## KempA (8. Mai 2015)

crys_ schrieb:


> Bei meinen Kollegen haben extrem viele einen Gaming Laptop, ich will das nicht generalisieren, aber ich glaub das unterschätzt man schon wie viele an einem Laptop zocken. Und nur die i7 > 4700 haben 4 Kerne (und die kommen erst bei teureren Laptops zum Einsatz), alle anderen haben nur 2 Kerne + HT (z.B. meiner, siehe Sig). Dein HT Problem kann ich also voll nachvollziehen



Ich hatte damals glaub den i7 2630qm oder so  Der war aber auch extrem niedrig getaktet 



facehugger schrieb:


> Klar wird noch mit Dualcore-CPU`s gezockt. Ein  guter Kumpel hat bis vor kurzem mit nem AMD X2 und HD3870 CoD MW  gesuchtet. Hat für Online-Spaß gut ausgreicht  Und der Q6600 kam (glaube ich) 2007 auf den Markt. Es kommt halt immer  auf die Ansprüche des einzelnen an die Bildquali/Frames an. Dazu  natürlich noch die verwendete Auflösung und das Alter der Spiele...
> 
> Gruß




Genau das ist ja mein Problem. Ich spiel eben sehr gerne auf Hoch/Sehr Hoch. Das ist der Grund dass ich auf dem PC spiele und nicht auf Konsolen. Ich mags einfach wenn alles schön aussieht


----------



## crys_ (8. Mai 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Und das schlimme ist ja daran, das diese CPU`s in Spielen meist mit einem FX-8350 problemlos mithalten können oder sogar noch fixer sind. Dank ihrer moderneren Architektur und besseren IPC...
> Gruß


Ich hatte einen i3 4360, das einzige Spiel wo ich Probleme hatte war Far Cry 4. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das 970'er Nachladeruckler (5760*1080, immer knapp unter 3,5GB) waren oder der i3. Ansonsten lief alles 1a. Mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht...


----------



## facehugger (8. Mai 2015)

crys_ schrieb:


> Mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht...


Doch. Für`s Ego, den Balken und die Signatur... *@Kempa:* für hoch/sehr hoch langt auch ein aktueller i5 dicke

Gruß


----------



## crys_ (8. Mai 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Doch. Für`s Ego, den Balken und die Signatur...
> Gruß


Hast mich erwischt


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2015)

KempA schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals glaub den i7 2630qm oder so  Der war aber auch extrem niedrig getaktet



Das ist normal. Je niedriger der Takt, desto sparsamer und kühler ist er. 
Daher ist der Turbo Modus bei mobilen CPUs auch ein anderer als bei Desktop CPUs.


----------



## KempA (9. Mai 2015)

Falls ich den 5820k nehme, welchen RAM würdet ihr empfehlen? Ist der, den ichim Startpost in der Zusammenstellung hab okay? Oder lieber einen mit weniger Takt, aber dafür auch einer kleineren Latenz?
Bin für Vorschläge in verschiedenen Preisregionen offen


----------



## crys_ (9. Mai 2015)

Latenz ist Latte, Takt ist wichtiger.
Guck halt was du ausgeben willst und dann was der maximale Takt ist den du dafür bekommst.
Alles ab 2400 ist ok, mehr natürlich besser.

Der 2800er RipJaws aus dem Startpost ist perfekt, sieht halt schlimm aus


----------



## KempA (9. Mai 2015)

Ja, der ist echt hässlich 
Aber mein Gehäuse ist ja Gott sei dank geschlossen 
Außerdem würde der Dark Rock Pro 3 (wäre der okay, oder für den 5820 lieber einen anderen? vllt auch noch einiges verdecken


----------



## crys_ (9. Mai 2015)

Der DRP3 ist sehr gut. 
Bei den Ripjaws kannst du auch übrigens mit einem Fön den Kleber erhitzen und dann die Sticker abziehen.


----------



## KempA (9. Mai 2015)

Sehr guter Tipp, vielen Dank!


----------



## crys_ (9. Mai 2015)

Bitte keinen 600° Heißluftfön nehmen


----------



## KempA (9. Mai 2015)

Damit könnte ich ja aus vier Riegeln einen machen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Mai 2015)

Wenn DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher dann gibt es aktuell nur diesen zu Empfehlen.

G.Skill RipJaws 4 rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-3000C15Q-16GRR)


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Mai 2015)

Wenn DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher dann gibt es aktuell nur diesen zu Empfehlen.

G.Skill RipJaws 4 rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-3000C15Q-16GRR)

4 Riegel ist Pflicht da Quadchannel.


----------



## facehugger (9. Mai 2015)

Immer diese Doppelposts... 4x4 klingt gut, hat sich ja schon woanders bewährt

Gruß


----------



## the_leon (9. Mai 2015)

Der 5820K bremst in Spielen eher als der 4790K, da spiele Quadcore optimiert sind, und 4 Kerne mit 4ghz sind schneller als 4 von 6 Kernen mit 3,6ghz, um des 6Kernen übertakten zu können brauchst du ne Wakü, und bis dir die 4 Kerne bei Zocken was bringen istdder 5280K schon wieder alt.
Darum solltest du dir den 4790K kaufen, und das Geld für später sparen, oder du wartest noch bisschen auf Broadwell.


----------



## markus1612 (9. Mai 2015)

@leokasi: Der Turbo des 5820K liegt übrigens bei 3,6....


----------



## facehugger (9. Mai 2015)

markus1612 schrieb:


> @leokasi: Der Turbo des 5820K liegt übrigens bei 3,6....


Ja, dieser liegt aber nicht bei allen Kernen unter Stress an. Wird gern immer wieder vergessen Trotzdem, selbst mit "nur" 3,8-4Ghz (all Cores) wäre man bei Haswell-E sehr gut bedient. Und für den PC-Alltag samt angepasster Spannung ist auch keine Wasserkühlung nötig...

Davon mal abgesehn, fährt man(n) mit dem i7-4790k die nächsten Jahre sehr gut. Intel ist ja (leider) dank mangelnder Konkurrenz nicht unter Zugzwang.

Gruß


----------



## markus1612 (9. Mai 2015)

Das ist mir klar, aber den Turbo auf alle Kerne zu schmeißen ist einKinderspiel.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2015)

leokasi schrieb:


> Der 5820K bremst in Spielen eher als der 4790K, da spiele Quadcore optimiert sind, und 4 Kerne mit 4ghz sind schneller als 4 von 6 Kernen mit 3,6ghz, um des 6Kernen übertakten zu können brauchst du ne Wakü, und bis dir die 4 Kerne bei Zocken was bringen istdder 5280K schon wieder alt.
> Darum solltest du dir den 4790K kaufen, und das Geld für später sparen, oder du wartest noch bisschen auf Broadwell.



Ich korrigiere das mal eben.

Der 6 Kerner bremst nicht, weil er zwei Kerne mehr hat. Selbst wenn du nur 4 Kerne nutzen kannst, kann Windows plus Hintergrundprogramme die zwei brach liegenden Kerne nutzen, um sich selbst zu beschäftigen.
Das geht beim 4 Kerner nicht. Der wird durch die Hintergrundgeschichte mehr belastet.
Und wenn du den 6 Kerner auf 4GHz taktest -- was quasi mit jedem 5820k geht -- hängst du den 4 Kerner ab, egal ob der mit 4,5 oder 4,8GHz taktet.


----------



## KempA (9. Mai 2015)

Ich wollte den 5820 auf 4,0-4,2 Takten (was eben geht). Dafür soll ein DRP3 nicht ausreichen?

EDIT: Eine Custom-Wakü kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Ich will einfach eine "fertige"Kühllosung draufschrauben, die funktioniert und dabei noch möglichst leise ist. Eine komplette und geschlossene Wasserkühlung, wie von Corsair, könnte ich mir noch vorstellen. Aber ich glaube irgendwie kaum dass diese stärker und leiser als ein DRP3 oder ein NH-D15 sind.



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Wenn DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher dann gibt es aktuell nur diesen zu Empfehlen.
> 
> G.Skill RipJaws 4 rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-3000C15Q-16GRR)



Also sollten es schon 3000MHz mit15-15-15-35 Latenzen sein?
Den finde ich leider nur in Rot. Das würde ja mit dem Blau-Schwarzen-Mainbaord ein ziemliches Farbenspiel werden


----------



## crys_ (9. Mai 2015)

Die Kompakt Waküs haben idR keine deutlich bessere Kühlleistung als ein guter Towerkühler.
Dein Fractal Design R4 eignet sich sowieso nicht besonders gut für Waküs, große Radiatoren passen nicht.


----------



## KempA (9. Mai 2015)

Ja, dann bleib ich beim DRP3. Vllt kann ja noch jemand was dazu sagen, aber ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen dass damit kein Oc möglich sein soll Das Teil soll nämlich direkt übertaktet werden.

 Also die Zusammenstellung sieht jetzt im Moment so aus (vorrausgestzt es wird der 5820er..): DDR4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU    Und da würde dann eben noch meine GTX760 reinkommen, die dann direkt getauscht wird wenn was neues aufm Markt ist 
Mit der WLP habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen, aber mir ist aufgefallen dass die hier zur Zeit gerne empfohlen wird.
Das einzige was mich jetzt da noch etwas stört, ist dass das Ganze sich farblich ziemlich beisen wird mit dem roten Ram und dem schwarz-blauen-Board (und die neue Graka wird sehr whrs wieder eine MSI, also rot-schwarz). Eigentlich ist das Gehäuse ja zu, aber man weiß ja nie was da noch kommt. Wenn dies so aber die beste Wahl ist, dann ist mir das Aussehen nicht so wichtig 
Farblich besser passen würde eben das Board hier: MSI X99S SLI PLUS Intel X99 So.2011-3 Quad Channel DDR4 ATX
Im 5820k-OC-Thread wurde mir davon aber eher abgeraten. Im Vordergrund steht natürlich dass der PC Power hat und sich ordentlich übertakten lässt. Das Aussehen steht da hinten an, aber wenn man es ja miteinander kombinieren kann, sollte man das natürlich tun 
Hier wäre noch ein Board das farblich passen würde: ASRock Fatal1ty X99X Killer Intel X99 So.2011-3 Quad Channel
Aber ich seh es nicht ein 50€ mehr nur für eine andere Farbe zu bezahlen. Würde ich nur machen, wenn sich das Mainboard insgesamt mehr lohnen würde. OnBoard-Sound spielt für mich keine Rolle. Wie ihr in meiner Signatur seht, hab ich ja sowieso ne externe Soundkarte.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2015)

Natürlich kannst du damit übertakten, aber eben nicht bis zum Limit des Mainboards. Dazu reicht die Kühlleistung nicht aus.
4GHz sollte der Kühler aber schaffen.


----------



## KempA (9. Mai 2015)

Und beim Ram sagst du auch dass ich lieber den hier 16GB G.Skill RipJaws 4 DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15 Quad Kit - Hardware, annstatt diesem hier G.Skill RipJaws 4 schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2800, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-2800C16Q-16GRK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen sollte?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Mai 2015)

Ja, nimm den 3000ender  gute Hynix drunter verbaut.


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

Alles klar, dann muss ich jetzt nur noch den passenden Kühler finden und dann gehts los 
Im 5820k-OC-Thread wurde der Thermalright Silver Arrow noch erwähnt. Der soll wohl noch etwas stärker, aber zugleich leiser als der DRP3 sein. Preis ist der gleiche. Auch eine AiO-Wakü (Triton)  wurde da erwähnt.

Edit: Wäre sowas auch ne Option? https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...kuehlungs-Set-Dual-120-mm-Edition::30754.html


----------



## the_leon (10. Mai 2015)

AiO sind nicht besser als ne Luftkühlung, nur Lauter.
Das Wäre ne Option, solche Dinger gibz aber nicht nur von den Chinesen (wobei die nicht schlecht sind), sondern auch von EKWB:
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...ater-Blocks-Wakue-Set-EK-KIT-X240::28337.html
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...ks-Wasserkuehlung-Set-EK-KIT-L240::22422.html


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

Puhh   Diese EK sind mir dann eigentlich ne Spur zu teuer   Der für 205€ wäre evtl noch möglich (obwohl mir das eigentlich auch zu viel ist). Wären die so viel besser als ne Lukü oder das von mir verlinkte Set?


----------



## the_leon (10. Mai 2015)

Das ist halt ne gescheite Wakü, keine AiO
Das Magicoolset ist meinen Informationen nach gut, ist eine Echte Wahkü und kein AiO Schrott wie die Triton.
Kannste hier zu aber nen Thread im Wakübereich machen, die kenn sich da besser aus.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2015)

KempA schrieb:


> Und beim Ram sagst du auch dass ich lieber den hier 16GB G.Skill RipJaws 4 DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15 Quad Kit - Hardware, annstatt diesem hier G.Skill RipJaws 4 schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2800, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-2800C16Q-16GRK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen sollte?



Beide RAMs sind mit Hydrix Speicher ausgestattet.


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

Also ist es im Prinzip egal welchen ich nehme?
Gesamtspeicher ist gleich. Der rote ist eben noch 200 MHz schneller und die Latenzen minimal niedriger. 
Ich glaube ich nehme vllt doch das Fatality-Board. Wenn die Wakü dann reinkommt, später ne MSI-Karte und der rote RAM, kommt dann vllt die Glasscheibe für das R4 drauf. Muss ich aber nochma schauen. Das Board kostet ja nochmals 50€ mehr.

Sind die Bohrungen beim Sockel 2011-3 identisch mit denen beim 2011er? Bei der Wakü steht nämlich nichts davon dass die Kühlung mit 2011-3 kompatibel ist. Mit dem 2011 jedoch schon.

Bekomm ich die Kühlung überhaupt in mein R4?

Brauche dann noch einen ordentlich Airflow um das Board kühl zu halten.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2015)

Es ist völlig Wumpe, ob du 3000er oder 2800er RAM nimmst, den Unterschied merkst du nicht.
3000er RAM kriegst du ohne Strap aber nicht zum Laufen.

Die Backplatte beider Sockel sind identisch -- da gibt es keine Bohrungen mehr, du baust alles auf die schon vorhandenen Backplatte auf.


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

Alles klar! Und die minimal höheren Latenzen sind auch wumpe?
Möchte eben am Ende nicht am falschen Ende sparen. 
Dann invistier ich lieber noch ein paar Euro mehr ins Mainboard.
Hab mal geschaut und im Bereich bis 250€ gibt's sogar recht viel Auswahl von Asrock, Asus, MSI und auch Gigabyte.
Z.B. MSI X99A 
Msi X99S Gaming 7
Asrock X99X Killer
Gigabyte GA-X99-Gaming 5


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2015)

Wie gesagt, die Unterschiede sind so gering, dass du sie nicht mal im RAM Benchmark feststellen kannst.

Ich würde das Gigabyte nehmen.


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

Hab mir die Boards eben mal bei MF angeschaut und danach das Gigabyte eigentlich ausgeschlossen, weil es das einzige mit nicht so tollen Bewertungen war  (was mich jedoch sehr gewundert hat, die sind ja eigentlich immer spitze)
Wieso würdest du das Gibabyte nehmen? 
Mich zieht es im Moment ziemlich zum MSI X99A SLI Plus (wohl ne teurere Version des X99S) und zum MSI X99 Gaming 7


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2015)

Die Bewertungen halte ich für überzogen.
Da finden auch viele ein MS Tech Netzteil super.

Wenn du lieber das MSI haben willst, kannst du auch das MSI nehmen.


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

Guter Vergleich mit dem MS-Tech Netzteil 
Wahrscheinlicj merk ich beim Übertakten sowieso keinen Unterschied, egal welches ich nehme.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2015)

Davon gehe ich aus.
Und die Ausstattung ist auch relativ ähnlich.


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

Einen Unterschied der CPU-Phasen wie bei Sockel 1150 (da gibt's ja 6 und 8) gibt's bei X99 wohl auch nicht.

Ich freu mich schon wenn ich endlich alles zusammen hab und es losgeht 
Bilder gibt's dann natürlich auch


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2015)

Nein. Da sind 8 Phasen Standard.


----------



## crys_ (10. Mai 2015)

Mit Luft-OC bezweifle ich mal das die OC-Eigenschaften des Mainboards eine übergeordnete Rolle spielt  

Bilder sind immer willkommen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Mai 2015)

Wie ich im 5820k Thread schon geschrieben habe, würde ich aktuell kein MSI Baord nehmen.
Ein paar Boards kämpfen mit "frezze" Problemen ! Im Betrieb friert der PC dann einfach ein.
Bisher haben die Bios Updates das Problem noch nicht lösen können.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2015)

Bei wie vielen MSI boards ist dir das schon aufgefallen oder betrifft das nur eine bestimmte Serie?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Mai 2015)

Bei 3 Board ist das aktuell aufgetreten. 

MSI X99S SLI Plus (7885-002R)
MSI X99S Gaming 7 (7885-001R)

MSI X99A Gaming 9 ACK Link geht nicht


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2015)

Würde mich interessieren, ob das Probleme alle MSI boards betrifft, also auch die MPower Teile.
Da weißt du aber nichts, oder?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Mai 2015)

Kann ich selber nicht sagen, hatte diese 3 Boards bei mir und alle hatten das Problem.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist daher schon relativ hoch, dass es bei den anderen auch auftreten "kann".
Mich wundert nur das ein Bios Update nach dem anderen kommt, aber genau das Problem immer weiter bestehen beleibt.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2015)

Schon sehr komisch.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Mai 2015)

Jo abwarten ob es sich bessert. Kann ich MSI nur wünschen !


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

Wird ne Wakü.
Durch die super Beratung von euch hier und den Jungs im WaKü-Bereich siehts jetzt so aus:
Rechner wird so aussehen: Wunschliste vom 10.05.2015, 10:31 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU    Die 4 Lüfter ersetzen die 2 Standardlüfter des R4 und sind für die Kühlung des Mainbaords und eben des ganzen Innenlebens zuständig. Die Lüfter werden hiermit miteinander verbunden Akasa AK-CBFA07-45 Flexa FP5S PWM-Splitterkabel: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r und dann übers Mainboard gesteuert.
Netzteil ist dann wie gesagt das BeQuiet Straigt Power 10 500 Watt und als Graka bleibt bis zum erscheinen der neuen Karten eine GTX760

Gekühlt wird das Ganze dann hiervon: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany



Sind bei dem Speicher auch Hynix drunter?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Mai 2015)

Ein 280er wäre mir zu klein für einen 5820k. Mit OC ist er zu klein !

360er oder 420er mit mindestens 30mm Dicke dann bist auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

Passt leider nicht in mein Gehäuse. Ist leider nur ein Fractal R4 und das jetzt auch zu tauschen wäre sehr ärgerlich.
Ich denke ich hab hiermit doch whrs eine sehr bessere Kühlleistung alas z.B. mit einem DRP3, oder? Kann doch nicht sein dass ich mit einer 250€ Wakü nicht Übertakten kann :/


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Mai 2015)

Ja dass schon besser als ein Dark Rock Pro 3, ABER wenn Wakü sollte auch diese deine CPU in keinster weiße beim OC beeinträchtigen.
Wassertemp sollte auch nicht höher gehen als 40 Grad bei OC Vollast, sonst ist eine Wakü nicht zu gebrauchen.

Ich kann dir nur aus Erfahrung sagen wenn du einen 5820k taktest und ich bin bei Nummer 26 aktuell, 
dann ist bei ca 4,2GHz und 1,3V schon die 250 Watt Marke gesprengt.
Das ist schon bissel viel für einen 280er Radiator da ist absolut keine Reserve mehr.

Je nach dem was du für einen 5820k bekommst, 
ob gut oder schlecht, du wirst dein OC damit nicht zufriedenstellend machen können.
Und bedenke eines deine Lüfter laufen meist auf Vollgas um deine CPU zu kühlen, dass weit davon entfernt leise zu sein.
Und wenn Wakü, dann muss es leise sein, denn dass ist eine große stärke der Waküs.


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

Mir ist ein leises System ja wichtig. Ist neben dem OC auch ein Hauptgrund für die WaKü.
Ich wollte mit der WaKü auf die höchstmögliche 24/7-taugliche Spanung gehen (ich geh davon aus das sind 1.3-1.35V, wie beim 4790k) und dann schauen wie hoch die CPU damit geht.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Mai 2015)

Bei 5820k ist es auch 1,35 Vcore für 24/7 da liegst du richtig. (Unter Wasser)
1,35Vore packt wie gesagt der 280er niemals, leise schon gar nicht


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

Aber komm ich da dann mit einem 360er sehr viel weiter?
Dafür müsste dann auch noch ein neues Gehäuse her und eigentlich war ich mit dem R4 SEHR zufrieden.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Mai 2015)

Das R4 ist gut keine Frage, aber für Wakü nicht gedacht und auch nicht zu gebrauchen.
Einfach viel zu klein. Wir schon schwer das AGB und die Pumpe da noch unter zu bringen.


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich oben den Käfig, wo bspw ein DVD-Laufwerk reinkommt, ausbaue, dann passt angeblich ein 360er rein.
Das wäre eine Option. So müsste ich (zumindest bis ich die Graka noch unter Wasser setze) kein neues Gehäuse kaufen.
Du hast ne riesen Erfahrung mit dem 5820, deshalb frage ich dich: Reicht ein 360er damit ich das Teil ordentlich (für den 24/7 Gebrauch) übertakten kann, ohne dass es sehr laut wird?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Mai 2015)

Wenn der 360 mindestens 45mm dick ist reicht das aus ja ! 
Lüfter für den Radi sollten dann aber die Noisblocker Blacksilent Pro sein, 
PLPS (PWM) Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS oder 
PL2 Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2 3pin Stecker.

Bei den Lüftern ist ein Dichtgummi dabei der ist sehr hilfreich beim abdichten vom Lüfter auf dem Radiator.
Damit geh dann kein Luftdruck auf dem Raid verloren somit ist die Effizienz der Kühlung noch etwas besser.

Die 3 Lüfter sollte dann in der Front auf den Raid blasen.


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

Ich schau mal ob ich einen 360er unterkrieg.
Falls nicht, wirds das Gehäuse: Fractal Design
Da passt oben sogar ein 420 rein und es kostet nur 80€.
Nachteil ist, dass es wohl kein Festplatteneinschug gibt (und ich benutz neben 2 SSDs ja auch 2 HDDs) und dass das irgendwie schwer zu kaufen ist. MF zB hat das nicht gelistet.

Was meinst du mit "Die 3 Lüfter sollte dann in der Front auf den Raid blasen."?

Was ist der Unterschied bei den beiden Lüftern? Sehe da nur den Preis 

Was sagst du zu dieser Kühllösung? Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
Was müsste ich da noch hinzufügen umd eine GPU zu kühlen?
Denkst du ein 420 Radiator ist eine gute Wahl, oder unnötig, weil für die CPU ein 360er reicht und für CPU+GPU ein 420er zu klein ist?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Mai 2015)

Ich meine dass die 3 Lüfter von der Front dann auf den Raidi drauf blasen damit das alles gut funktioniert.

4 pin oder 3pin  wobei die 4pin lassen sich besser steuern. 
Also ich würde 3x 4pin Lüfter die PLPS hohlen 
und die dann zusammen mit einem Y Kabel 3x4pin auf einmal 4pin am Mainboard CPU Fan anschließen.
So kann das Mainboard die Lüfter regeln. 
Wenn die CPU Temp hoch geht geht auch die Drehzahl der Lüfter rauf so sollte dass dann sein.

2x 360er sind für CPU und GPU ausreichen drunter würde ich nicht gehen.

Ein 420er ist nicht so gut wie ein 360er.


----------



## crys_ (10. Mai 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ein 420er ist nicht so gut wie ein 360er.


Größer ist doch immer besser, oder seh ich da was falsch 

Mal kurz als Zwischenfrage, wo siehst du von der Spannung her das Limit mit einem 280er beim 5820k?


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2015)

KempA schrieb:


> Passt leider nicht in mein Gehäuse. Ist leider nur ein Fractal R4 und das jetzt auch zu tauschen wäre sehr ärgerlich.
> Ich denke ich hab hiermit doch whrs eine sehr bessere Kühlleistung alas z.B. mit einem DRP3, oder? Kann doch nicht sein dass ich mit einer 250€ Wakü nicht Übertakten kann :/



Das passt schon mit dem 280er Radiator.
Du willst ja keine OC Rekorde aufstellen.

Ich würde 4 Pin Noiseblocker nehmen, die können weiter runter gehen.
Dazu solltest du dann ein Y Kabel nehmen, damit du beide an den CPU Fan Port vom Mainboard anschließen kannst.


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

1.35V für den 24/7-Einsatz

EDIT: Könntet ihr bitte die ganzen Adapter und Lüfter vllt für mich verlinken? Ich sitz seit Stunden am REchner und such alles zusammen und bin inzwischen etwas überfordert.     Irgendwann lässt die Konzentration etwas nach


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2015)

Bleib mal unter 1,3 Volt. Das ist besser.
Ob du nun 4,3 oder 4,5GHz hast, spielt keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

Wenn WaKü, dann will ich ja das maximal, für den 24/7-Einsatz-ungefährliche, rausholen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Mai 2015)

crys_ schrieb:


> Größer ist doch immer besser, oder seh ich da was falsch
> 
> Mal kurz als Zwischenfrage, wo siehst du von der Spannung her das Limit mit einem 280er beim 5820k?



Da ist bei ca. 1,25-1,275 Vcore Schluss wenn du eine "High Leckage" CPU hast schon vorher.
Lüfter auf Vollgas wohl gemerkt  Damit meine ich nicht 700 RPM Lüfter 



KempA schrieb:


> 1.35V für den 24/7-Einsatz
> 
> EDIT: Könntet ihr bitte die ganzen Adapter und Lüfter vllt für mich verlinken? Ich sitz seit Stunden am REchner und such alles zusammen und bin inzwischen etwas überfordert.     Irgendwann lässt die Konzentration etwas nach



https://www.alternate.de/Phobya/4Pin-PWM-auf-3x-4Pin-PWM-Verlängerung-Adapter/html/product/1071462

PLPS Lüfter dann 3 mal dazu.

https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...er-BlackSilent-Pro-Fan-PLPS-120mm::14220.html


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

Und wieso ist ein Radiator mit 3 120er besser als einer 3 140ern? Das klingt iwie etwas überraschen für mich


----------



## crys_ (10. Mai 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Da ist bei ca. 1,25-1,275 Vcore Schluss wenn du eine "High Leckage" CPU hast schon vorher.
> Lüfter auf Vollgas wohl gemerkt  Damit meine ich nicht 700 RPM Lüfter



Dann wird sich da wohl noch ein 240er Radiator dazugesellen 
Das mit dem 360 vs 420 würde mich auch noch interessieren


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Mai 2015)

Sorry hab ich falsch geschrieben  Ein 360er ist nicht so gut wie ein 420er !

Ich meinte ein 360er ist besser als ein 280er


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2015)

Ich nutze diese hier.
Noctua NA-SYC1, 11.5cm Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## crys_ (10. Mai 2015)

Du warst kurz davor meine Wakü-Welt zu zerstören


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2015)

Was?
420er Radiator?
Was denn sonst? 

Blöd natürlich, wenn der nicht ins Case passt.
Hier sind dann wieder Kompromisse am Werk.


----------



## crys_ (10. Mai 2015)

Ja, ich will immer noch auf das Enthoo Evolv mATX, da muss ich wohl 280+240 nehmen...
Damit bin ich dem 5820k dann hoffentlich im silent gewachsen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Mai 2015)

crys_ schrieb:


> Du warst kurz davor meine Wakü-Welt zu zerstören



Sorry !


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2015)

crys_ schrieb:


> Ja, ich will immer noch auf das Enthoo Evolv mATX, da muss ich wohl 280+240 nehmen...
> Damit bin ich dem 5820k dann hoffentlich im silent gewachsen



Bau dir doch eine externe Wakü.
Einfach einen alten Kühler vom Trecker.


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

Also... 
Ich nehm dieses System: Versuchswarenkorb Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU    die 3 Lüfter kommen ins Gehäuse und werden hiermit: Akasa AK-CBFA07-45 Flexa FP5S PWM-Splitterkabel: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r verbunden und ans Maiboard geschlossen

Als Kühler nehm ich diese Wakü:  Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany    Jedoch brauche ich da jetzt noch 3 140mm Lüfter, welche ich dann auch miteinander verbinde? Kann mir jemand noch Lüfter nennen und sagen ob das dann alles so passt? 

Vielen Dank, Leute.. echt


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2015)

Die Lüfter kannst du ganz normal ans Mainboard anschließen. Das Board hat doch genug Anschlüsse.


----------



## crys_ (10. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bau dir doch eine externe Wakü.
> Einfach einen alten Kühler vom Trecker.



Ich hab noch so einen 2m*1,5m Heizkörper rumliegen...da brauch ich vermutlich eine größere Pumpe? 
Ne, bevor ich extern mache nehm ich ein Enthoo Pro oder Luxe oder die hoffentlich bald erscheinende ATX Version des Evolv.
Ich will was kleines mit voller Leistung, groß kann jeder


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

Mir wurde eben noch gesagt dass ich einen dünneren Radiator nehmen soll, z.B. diesen hier : Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 420mm | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Das Enthoo Pro wurde mir im WaKü-Bereich auch empfohlen. Denkt ihr das lohnt sich mehr als das Fractal=?


----------



## crys_ (10. Mai 2015)

Dickere Radiatoren haben minimal bessere Wärmeabfuhr, benötigen aber dafür Lüfter mit höherem statischen Druck die in der Folge lauter sind.
Silent <> Leistung


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

Ja, dann nehm ich den dünnere. Wird bei nem 420er auch genügend kühlen   beim Gehäuse bleibe ich aber wohl beim Fractal. Das gefällt mir optisch wesentlich besser. Wird etwas edler.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2015)

KempA schrieb:


> Mir wurde eben noch gesagt dass ich einen dünneren Radiator nehmen soll, z.B. diesen hier : Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 420mm | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Das Enthoo Pro wurde mir im WaKü-Bereich auch empfohlen. Denkt ihr das lohnt sich mehr als das Fractal=?



Weil du bei dünneren Radiatoren keine Lüfter mit viel Kraft brauchst. Du kannst also leisere Lüfter nehmen, bzw. die Drehzahl reduzieren.
Die Kühlleistung ist immer noch sehr gut.


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

Reicht da dieses Modell? Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder doch lieber was anderes? Soll wie gesagt recht leise sein


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2015)

Ich hab diese hier.
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

Ok, sind im Warenkorb 

Also hier jetzt nochma die finalen Bestsellisten:

Versuchswarenkorb Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Livux (10. Mai 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Variante 2 würde nur Sinn machen, wenn Du zusätzlich zum Spielen noch Video bzw. Fotobearbeitung machst bzw. mit der Kiste dein Geld verdienen musst.


Welche Variante? Kannst du mir die zeigen? Danke.


----------



## KempA (10. Mai 2015)

Livux schrieb:


> Welche Variante? Kannst du mir die zeigen? Danke.



Ist ne Zusammenstellung mit nem i7 5820k


----------



## KempA (12. Mai 2015)

Das erste Päkchen ist da


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2015)

Welches Board hast du genommen?


----------



## crys_ (12. Mai 2015)

G.Skill sollte mal die Produktdesigner feuern


----------



## KempA (12. Mai 2015)

Das Asrock Extreme4.    Die WaKü wurde aber noch SEHR stark erweitert. Wird jetzt auch komplett über die Wassertemperatur geregelt.
Ich hoff ich bekomm nen ordentlichen Chip. Sonst war alles für die Katz


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2015)

Dann passt das gut mit den RAM.


----------



## KempA (12. Mai 2015)

Ja, passt optisch. Spielt bei mir aber keine Rolle, da ich sowieso ein geschlossenes Gehäuse verwenden werde


----------



## KempA (13. Mai 2015)

So, der PC ist zwar zusammengebaut, aber leider ist der Start nicht so toll. Hab bisher nur Probleme..

Bei meinem alten hatte ich eine 128 GB SanDisk SSD und 2 je 2TB HDDs.
Hab jetzt also das neue Board, CPU und RAM verbaut und zusätzlich noch die neue Samsung SSD.
Dann wollte ich alles formatieren und Windows wieder auf die SanDisk machen. Immer wieder kam die Fehlermeldung, dass Windows es nicht geschafft hat Windows für die nächste Installationsphase vorzubereiten. Nachdem ich die beiden HDDs mal
abgezigen hatte, lief die Installation.
Nachsem Windows 8.1 dann lief, wollte ich eben alles wieder einrichten. Jedoch begangen hier nun auch die Provleme. Der PC reagiert nicht. Er fährt hoch, ich fange an zu arbeiten und kurze Zeit später ist das Teil A****langsam. Ich kann auf dem Desktop nichtmal etwas markieren. Wenn ich ein Fenster öffnen will, dauerts ewig.. Ich hab mir jetzt mal eine Win 7-CD geholt und versuchs mal damit :/


----------



## markus1612 (13. Mai 2015)

Bei der Installation solltest du alle anderen Festplatten abstecken.


----------



## KempA (13. Mai 2015)

Muss ich mir mal für die Zukunft merken. Hatt solche Proble aber bei den vergangenen 100 Installationen auch nie gehabt 
Bisher läufts mit Windows 7.
Wollte dann direkt mal schauen was bei der CPU so geht   Hab einfach mal ein XMP-Profil geladen, welches den Ram auf 3000 MHz und die CPU auf 4000 taktet.
Das einzige was ich noch geändert habe war die Ramspannung (1.35) und die VCore (1.1). Nach 5 Sekunden Prime gabs dann schon nen Bluescreen 

EDIT: Hab nochmal im BIOS alles auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt. Hab dann die VCore auf 1.1V und den Ram auf 1.35V gestellt. Anschließend noch den Multi auf 40 und sonst alles gelassen.
Hab dann eben mal kurz Prime gestartet (aber nur 2,3 Minuten) und es gab mal zumindest nicht direkt einen Bluescreen. Wollte nicht länger laufen lassen, weil ich eigentlich nichts gerne auf AUTO lasse, sondern gerne alle Spannungen fixe.
In CPUz zeigt er mir jedoch eine Spannung von 1.15 V und der Ram läuft auch nur auf 2400 MHz
Kern 3 scheint auch direkt sehr warm zu werden. Ich hoffe mit der WaKü bekomm ich das mit noch mehr Spannung in den Griff.


----------



## Icedaft (13. Mai 2015)

Was ist denn jetzt alles im Einkaufskorb gelandet?


----------



## KempA (13. Mai 2015)

Also gekauft wurde das hier:
Wunschliste vom 10.05.2015, 10:31 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Die WaKü folgt sobald das Fractal S endlich verfügbar ist.


----------



## KempA (16. Mai 2015)

Ist diese Physics-Score nicht etwas sehr niedrig für die CPU? 
Hab mal geschaut und andere bekommen da ohne Übertaktung locker 4000P mehr.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASRock X99 Extreme4

Hier 2 Beispiele:

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-S

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-S

EDIT: Was auch noch dazukommt ist, dass Windows (jetzt schon zum dritten Mal installiert) manchmal EXTREM langsam wird und man kann nichts mehr machen. Nur ein betätigen des Restart-Buttons bringt dann noch was.


Um ehrlich zu sein bin ich kurz davon CPU, Mobo und Ram wieder zurück zu schicken. Probleme solcher Art kenne ich nicht.


----------



## crys_ (16. Mai 2015)

Hast du mal die Temperaturen angeschaut?
Memory Test gemacht?

Die Benches sehen für mich normal aus, du bist im Bereich Similar System Score deutlich vor dem Pulk...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KempA (16. Mai 2015)

MemoryTest hab ich noch keinen gemacht. Welchen würdest du hier vorschlagen? Temps sind völlig normal.
Klar bin ich noch im "normalen" Bereich. Aber es kann ja trotzdem nicht sein dass jeder in diesem Bereich eine Physics-Score von ca 17.000 hat und ich nur 13.500. Hätte ich 16.000-16.500 würde ich mich ja nicht wundern, aber so bin ich SEHR weit hinter den anderen 5820k und auch nur minimal vor meinem Xeon 1231v3.


----------



## KempA (17. Mai 2015)

Und das nächste Problem: der PC lässt sich nicht mehr herunterfahren. Nachdem ich auf "herunterfahren" klicke, erscheint der "Wird heruntergefahren"-Screen, danach wird der Bildschirm schwarz und bleibt es für ein paar Sekunden auch und zack bin ich wieder auf dem Desktop. Nur mit dem Shutdown-Befehl ist ein herunterfahren noch möglich
Es läuft wohl für Windows wie ein Neustart ab, da auch alle Programme (wie z.B. Steam oder die Software der Soundkarte) neu geladen werden, aber es ist kein "richtiger" Neustart. Es erscheint nicht der "Asrock-Bildschirm" und es geht auch wesentlich schneller als ein Neustart.

Ich habe wirklich schon einige PCs zusammengebaut und installiert und kann deshalb sagen dass ich absolut kein Amateur bin, aber mir vergeht bei dem Teil hier so langsam absolut die Lust 

EDIT: MemTest verlief ohne Auffälligkeiten.-.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. Mai 2015)

Alle Windows Updates drauf ? Alle Treiber drauf Chipsatz, ME Treiber, Sata Treiber etc.

Nochmal zu der Physik Score 17000 Physik mach ein 5820k mit mindestens 4,2 GHz+


----------



## KempA (17. Mai 2015)

Ja, ist alles drauf.   Auf 4.0 GHz mit 1.10 VCore (zwar nicht Prime-stable, aber Firestrike lief), hätte ich jetzt auch 16000.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. Mai 2015)

Dann passt das  Hast die Treiber mit der beiliegenden Mainboard CD gefüttert ?


----------



## KempA (17. Mai 2015)

Genau. Danach hab ich auch noch en BIOS-Update gemacht, weil ich mir dadurch etwas Besserung erhofft hatte.


----------



## Kottyto (17. Mai 2015)

Hört sich ja nicht so gut an. :/
Ich bin nicht wirklich bewandert auf dem Gebiet aber wollte mal eben fragen was hierdran schlimm ist:



KempA schrieb:


> Den Unterbau will ich garnicht   Er hat das Teil damals auf eigene Faust zusammengestellt und hat leider nicht so viel Ahnung. Dementsprechend sitzt der 4790k auf nem H97-Board.



 Und viel Glück noch mit dem Rechner.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. Mai 2015)

Da ist schon ein Fehler der deine anderen Fehler begünstigt oder auslösen kann.
Die Treiber CD enthält immer alte Treiber die sind nicht aktuell die du drauf hast.

Mittlerweile mach ich mit der CD immer wenn ich sie sehe, CD weit Wurf ich freu mich da schon immer drauf 

Jedes Bios hat Vor und Nachteile ! 
Bedeutet nicht jedes Bios ist gleich gut und nicht automatisch besser als ein älteres.

@Kottyto

Eine K CPU zu einem H Board da liegt der Fehler 

Zur K CPu immer ein Z Board, dann kann man die K CPU auch übertakten, 
dass ist bei einem H Board nicht möglich.


----------



## Amon (17. Mai 2015)

Du kannst die CDs doch nicht weg werfen! Das sind prima Untersetzer für die Bierflasche.


----------



## Kottyto (17. Mai 2015)

@MehlstaubtheCat Achso  Danke.


----------



## KempA (17. Mai 2015)

Hab jetzt auch mal die neusten Chipset-, ME- und sonstigen Treiber von der AsRock-Page geladen und isntalliere die auch mal noch.
Ich hoff echt schon bei jeder Kleinigkeit dass es mal was hilft 
Aber ich denke vorallem bei so einer "neuen" Plattform, kann sowas doch schon viel bewirken.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. Mai 2015)

Bitte nicht von der Asrock Seite, die sind auch alt !

Von Intel selber musst die laden


----------



## KempA (18. Mai 2015)

Heute zum ersten Mal mit dem neuen System kurz GTA gespielt und siehe da: es läuft schlechter als vorher 

Hab genau die gleichen Settings und vorher mit dem Xeon lief es komplett flüssig. Ich hab jetzt zwar keine FPS-Drops oder so, aber es läuft einfach unflüssig.
Genau so stell ich mir SLI-Mikroruckler vor, nur dass ich mein SLI-System hab.
Hab mir mit dem i7 eigentlich zumindest die gleiche Performance erwünscht. Noch dazu ist GTA jetzt auf ner SSD und war vorher nur auf ner HDD.


----------



## Govego (19. Mai 2015)

du benutzt doch strap, um deinen ram auf 3000mhz zu halten? ich habe mal gelesen, dass strap unter umständen probleme verursachen kann. also guck doch mal ob dein ram stabil läuft!


----------



## KempA (19. Mai 2015)

Ne, im Moment läuft alles @ stock.
Ram sollte somit auch auf 2133 MHz laufen.


EDIT: Es liegt an XSplit. Sobald ich das Programm beende sind die Ruckler weg. Das verwundert mich aber EXTREM. Bei meinem Xeon 1231v3 war das auch nie ein Problem?


----------

